# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING Q & A >  is taraxatone the best diuretic??

## RATM

i normally use a otc from nutrition depot, but keep readding about taraxatone in here. is that the best otc diuretic??? thanks again for all your help.

just an update, 5 weeks out, still hovering about 200, but cut back on my cardio as i think that i need to slow down (if that makes any sense). i only want to be about 192 the wed before the show, figuring that i will drop the 2.75 pounds needed to get to 189 .25 with the dropn in h20 and the diuretics. no more rice cakes, just oatmeal and plain sweet potatoes (oh yummy). got a digital camera, but dont have the program for my computer (figures) 


thanks again for everyones help

----------


## partyboynyc

i used it before a photoshoot and it worked well for me, but i have no experience w/ lasix or anything else to compare it to.it is potassium sparing but i did eat an extr few bananas too whiletaking it over if i remember correctly i think 3 days.wish i couldbe of more help.

----------


## MIKE_XXL

I have used taraxatone before a show a few times, and i lost as much as 12 pounds of water in three days. That was a bit much for me and it really flattened me out to much. But over all i think it is very good OTC diuretic.

----------


## $uperman

i used it too. i used it a few dayz before we all went on spring break. got rid of alotta water , had me looking a bit sharper. doesnt last too long though

----------


## sliced

I have a show in 10 days and I was wondering how long before I should run it? The bottle has 10 days worth, should I run it for the full 10 days, or just a few before the show?

Thanks.

----------


## Shredz

> _Originally posted by sliced_ 
> *I have a show in 10 days and I was wondering how long before I should run it? The bottle has 10 days worth, should I run it for the full 10 days, or just a few before the show?
> 
> Thanks.*



try this ...I asked the same question and this is the response I got

http://www.anabolicreview.com/vbulle...ght=taraxatone

----------


## MIKE_XXL

I used it only for three days before one of my shows, it worked great i was dry...HOWEVER, it realy flatened me out.........and that's my story...

Dyiazide is where it's at, if you ask me...XXL

----------


## Dr. Derek

aldactone and dyazide are the two I use, sorry never used trax.

----------


## primodonna

since when is aldactone and dyazide OTC? 

i wouldn't go longer than 3 days

----------


## MIKE_XXL

> _Originally posted by primodonna_ 
> *since when is aldactone and dyazide OTC?*




Since i me and Dr.D moved to Mexico....hola..............XXL

----------


## primodonna

thanks for inviting me

----------


## Shredz

so as for an OTC don't do Taraxatone more then 3 days out from the show???????

Thats it...I am moving to Mexico too  :Smilie:

----------


## MIKE_XXL

See you all in mexico...

Sorry Primo, DO YOU WANT TO COME..............

XXL

----------

